# the 7th guest help please!



## thea224 (Oct 28, 2002)

i am trying t install the 7th guest onto my pc (windows 98) but everytime i get into the dos prompt and type install it tells me i have given a "bad command or file name". any ideas???


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Here's what my book says to do....

Installation:
Insert the CD labeled DISK1 into your CD-ROM drive.The program will automatically launch.Follow the installation instructions on the screen.
If the Autorun feature is disabled,select RUN from the START menu.
TYPE D:\STEUP (where D: is the letter of your CD-ROM drive)and press the ENTER key.Follow the instructions on the screen.
NOTE: If your CD-ROM drive is not D:,use the appropriate letter.
DircetX3 is required to run The 7th.Guest,and you will be prompted to install it.
If you know you already have Direct X3 or later installed,you may skip this step.If you are not sure which version of Direct X you have installed,proceed with this step.Be sure to restart your computer after installing Direct X.

"S"
):E


----------



## thea224 (Oct 28, 2002)

according to the instructions that came with my version of the game it does run in DOS (maybe yours is a mac?)

either way i some how managed to get to the opening scene by inserting disc2, running drive E, entering the file named "T7g," then entering the file named "install" and clicking on the button called "T7g"

this gets me to a full screen that says insert disc 1, i do that, click on the picture of the disc, that leads to a picture of a ouiga board that says select option, load, start game, etc. but my mouse is gone and i am unable to click on anything  ...im lost


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

***<<<but my mouse is gone>>>***

Are you saying that the cursor doesn't show up over the Ouiga board? 
I'm stumped!  

http://wizworks.com

for tech support for the game.

"S"
):E


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

The URL I posted is no longer good...or either I can't access it.

"S"
):E


----------



## thea224 (Oct 28, 2002)

yea, the cursor disapears and the only way to get out is control alt delete


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Look in your booklet for their web,URL or phone #.They might help you with that. Or maybe someone here will come through for you.

Sorry that I couldn't help you. 

"S"
):E


----------



## thea224 (Oct 28, 2002)

yea, none of that information is included and the company is now bankrupt...so im pretty much **** outta luck...

thanks anyway


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Hey again. 

Did you reboot after you installed the game.....and do you have the have the right ver. of DirectX?




"S"
):E


----------



## sean2323 (Sep 29, 2002)

many years back i had the 7th guest, and spent hours trying to get it to work with the same problems you had, it is a great game with some mond boggling puzzles, but i have to say, the hardest puzzle is getting the [email protected]## thing to work. I did, however, find a way to get it to work. Having given up on the game, i went out and bought its not so great sequel [The Eleventh Hour.] After my one hundreth attempt at pulling off a successful installation, I went surfing the net for solutions. Fortunately, this was still at the time that Trilobyte[if I remember that name correctly] was still in one piece. According to their web site, newer graphics cards are not compatible with either of the two games, and the site offered a link to a certain site that allowed you to download software that fixed this problem. Unfortunately, I have forgotten what that web site was called [doh!] "something'' doc it think. Any way, i only wrote this to tell you not to give up and that the cure is out there in the web somewhere.

Sorry i could not be of more help.
Sean

ps. if you really like puzzle based adventure games, The 7th Guest is well worth it.

pss. sorry I typed so much


----------



## sean2323 (Sep 29, 2002)

oh yeah, if i find that web site with the [free] software to help with this problem, i will post it write away.

sincerely,
Sean


----------



## GailP (Jul 23, 2003)

I wonder if anyone is still reading this thread by now? I couldn't play this game for years, it wouldn't run on my old PC (under Win 95). Now I have Win 98 SE. I found a patch by Trilobyte that allowed me to play the game, and with music (I had almost no sound on my old system, no fix, that's why I couldn't play).

Just searched on Google. Go to this page:

http://www.flesch.org/7th Guest.htm

Hopefully you will get what you want. If not, reply and I'll see about getting the patch to you. The executable is called v32tng.exe.

I've found it's best to play in a DOS box with the 1,024 x 768 resolution, otherwise the game doesn't run well. It still has problems this way, but at least they are minimised.

Now I have a question of my own. I have finished all the puzzles except the virus game through the microscope in the laboratory, but I still can't reach the last room in the house. Does anyone know if that virus game is a compulsory puzzle, as I can't play it properly? I've always been useless at Reversi.

The piano puzzle nearly drove me batty as well, as due to a bug I kept swinging away from the piano at random when I hit top B. It took days to complete that puzzle, and it should have been the easiest puzzle in the game. It was the hardest - argh.

Gail


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Here's a grid to follow for the micorscope part.

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/2117/7guest.html#Microscope

And here's the URL to the compleat walk through.

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/2117/7guest.html

Hope this works for you,good luck with the game.

***MICROSCOPE PUZZLE
This is more of a game than a puzzle. The idea is to have more blobs of blue (your colour) than green when the whole tray is full. Your blobs can move in one of two ways if it moves one space in any direction it duplicates to fill that space the original blob stays in place. The second movement is to move two space, when you do this the original space is vacated and the blob moves to the new space. If the space you move into is adjacent to any green blobs all the green blobs adjacent to it turn blue. You and the computer take alternate turns and the computers moves are the same as yours so any green blob landing next to yours turns them green. There is no real solution to the game it's just a matter of you working out the right strategy to win.***
http://www.darkmoon.force9.co.uk/7th.htm

Australia eh!? LOL,sheech I haven't even gone to bed yet!!!
It's 1:00am here in Charleton SC,USA 

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## GailP (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks Sajid, I will follow those links and see what I find. I still don't know what will happen at the end (no spoilers please) and can't wait to get there. This has been the longest game ever for me.

Gail


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

It's been a long while since I've played,and can't remember the ending!!! LOL
And I've played it twice!!!
Maybe one day when I feel like torturing myself I'll play it agian.

There's one part of the game that makes me laugh,it's when your in the cellar(I think it's the maze) and you get lost and hit a wall....this voice comes on...."Felling lonely?" I hate it and HIM!! 
 
The BUGGER!!!

ENJOY the game
LOL

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

http://uk.geocities.com/veluan2002/

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## bzcamaro28 (Jul 25, 2003)

I recently purchased 7th Guest for PC, I have an HP 667MHz Celeron, with a Voodoo3 in it and 256Ram. I am desperate to get this game up and running. I installed everything through DOS Prompt and when I type in the drive letter along with directory and t7g it prompts me to insert Disc 1. After doing so, I move the little cursor over the CD icon on the screen and it brings me to a screen from what looks like a Ouija board. It freezes, I have no icon, keyboard doesn't work, and the only way to exit is through ctrl+alt+del ... I have read through many forums and no one seems to know what I'm talking about, if there is anyone out there with helpful information, I would greatly appreciate it. I would like to enjoy this game, if I could get it to run properly.


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Did you buy it new?
When it starts,do you see the VIRGIN records logo on it?
If so,it is not a DOS but a Window game.
The old ones were for DOS.
Uninstall everthing using the ADD/REMOVE
And go to where you have the file/folder and delete that.
Once done REBOOT.
Now,just put the disk in your drive and let it run so it will install the game.

I hope this is all it was.As you can see from the other post about the cursor.....the was no answer. 

Good luck!

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

A: Yes you can, I was able to play these games in the dos-prompt and in the dos-environment (click start, click end windows button, choose restart in dos). But I got a lot of emails from people who tried this and the game still didn't work. http://www.flesch.org/7th Guest.htm. This patch upgrades your dos-version to the windows version. The fact that the game now runs under windows solves a lot of problems with soundcards and memory-issues. Below is a mini-tutorial on how to use thise patch.

The use of this patch is luckily very easy. You click on the file called t7gwin.zip. You then use winzip (a program that can be downloaded free of charge from the internet). If you have that program it wil automatically open the zip file. A zip file is a compressed file that contains a couple of files. What you do once you open this is simple. Click the extract button, winzip will ask where you want to put the extracted files. Direct it to the directory where the seventh guest is installed. (the default directory is c:\id\t7g). Then close winzip and go to that directory. You will find the file 'v32tng.exe', click on this and it will do the rest, it will make a file that has a windows icon. If you want to play the game under windows, click that file.

The file you must click to run t7g under windows is called v32.tng and has a drama mask as it's icon.

http://t7g.home.comcast.net/open.html


----------



## bzcamaro28 (Jul 25, 2003)

The original packaging that the game came in was white with a small picture of the 7th guest mansion on the front. I actually purchased it off of Ebay for like $4.00

I'm not too familiar with running DOS programs, so this was all new to me, I don't recall ever seeing the Virgin logo on boot-up, the game just freezes when I get to that screen. to be honest with you, I went through my Add/Remove programs and didn't see anything on there for the game. I have no idea...... Thank you for your help though =) I'll keep you posted and let you know if it works!


----------



## bzcamaro28 (Jul 25, 2003)

OK, I got everything up and running with speech but no background music.... I have a crystal audio codec installed on my computer, I guess it was standard on my PC. I need more help trying to figure out how to run with background music or if I need to download a compatible driver. Thank you so much for your help in this matter.... I'll be posting another message soon about sound problems with 11th hour the sequel to the 7th guest, lol.


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Left or right click on your speaker on your tool bar,and make sure that your WAV and Music is up(adjust to suit you).

You can do this while the game is running.

By holding down ALT, then hit ESC.The screen will go down to tool bar.

Hope this helps.

Glad I could with what I can.

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

EEEEEEP!

I don't have that one yet,but **whispers** I did order it and the guide this past week from Amazon.com.
Should be here soon.
LOL,Between you and GailP,I started the game all over again.I haven't played it in about 2 yrs.

SEE WHAT YOU GUYS STARTED!!!!!!




"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## bzcamaro28 (Jul 25, 2003)

OK, here's the scoop.... I went home and tried that trick you taught me about Sajid.... and apparently the music is turned up and everything, but I guess I don't have a sound card or I have to look at my output range or something.... It plays fine in my regular CD player, but I don't know why it won't play in the game.... When I navigate through-out the house, I can see the CD light go on as if it were trying to detect sound but nothing comes out. I do get speech, but it's a shame to try and enjoy this game without the wonderful music. I wish they would re-program this for Windows 98 and newer users without having to download all these patches and try to find sound card compatibility drivers and all that mess. Anyways, I'm lost.... I'm praying that I'll come home from work one day and my bogus computer will have fixed itself, lol.


----------



## bzcamaro28 (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, after extensive research through the wonderful HP website I have found I have an AMC97 codec for sound installed on my computer... I have no idea whether or not it's possible I can download a driver to make it compatible with the 7th guest, but I'm thinking about buying a soundblaster live! soundcard to save me the hassle.... any comments if those are good soundcards?


----------



## Vincent (Sep 15, 2003)

I have the 1994 version of The 7th Guest.
When I try to install it on my computer I get this error message:

" You do not have enough conventional memory free to run The 7th Guest. (...)"

Does anybody knows how to solve this on new computers? My operation system is Win98.

Please help me if you can!


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

That could be IT. 
Right click on "MY COMPUTER" ,scroll down to "PROPERTIES" then left click on it...it will tell how much RAM.



Needed to play....
"Pentium 133MHZ or faster,OS '95/98,16MB RAM,40 harddrive DirecX"




"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## Vincent (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I have 192.0 MB RAM so it's not that...

It is something with high and low memory
I read this in the manual:
"Be sure to have a CD-ROM device driver, a mouse driver running, and at least 512k of free low memory, in conjunction with a high memory manager, such as HIMEM.SYS, EMM386.EXE, QEMM386 *, etc."

I heard the high and low memory could be changed on old computers, but with new computers it is different.
That's all I know about it, but I still don't know how to solve this.


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

My partner is on his way home,I will have him check on this for you,and see what can be done if anything.
5:19pm est 9-16-03


"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Task bar?

If you have alot of programs running in the background this will take away from the RAM.

Turn off the ones you don't need at the moment (to play the game). See if that works.





"If a game is still running poorly, make sure you close all unnecessary background applications. Hit Ctrl+alt+del to open up the task manager, and you can close things from there. In XP/2K, hit the 'Processes' tab to show running programs. You may also want to do a spyware check, using something like Ad-Aware or Spybot (or both).

You should also make sure that your hard drive is running efficiently, especially if a game is running slowly. To do this, you should at least run ScanDisk on your hard drive, and then defragment it. These utilities can be found by clicking Start ->Programs ->Accessories ->System Tools -> Drive Defragmenter, or ScanDisk."



"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

From your post it looks like requirements for older windows version or dos installation. Hopefully if you post the following information and look at your settings and have them match will also help.

512k of low memory = hard disk space
highmem (high memory) = reserved area of hard drive

win 98 users...
on desktop right click my computer
click properties
general tab; system= (your os) <post>
user = (dont need to post this)
computer = (processor type, mmx type, ram) <post>

performance tab; memory=ram
system resources= % free
file system= 32 bit
virtual memory= 32 bit
disk compression=

on bottom of properties is advanced settings, click virtual memory

select "let windows manage my virtuam memory"click ok
close all open windows and reboot
try it again.

Hope this helps.

"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## Vincent (Sep 15, 2003)

It indeed are requirements for older computers, because I had the 7th Guest running on a much older PC once, but that one is broken...

My computer info:
OS: Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.1998
User: me 
Computer: GenuineIntel
Pentiu(r) II processor
Intell MMX(TM) Technology
192.0 MB RAM

Performance:

memory: 192.0 MB RAM
system resources= 54% free
file system= 32 bit
virtual memory= 32 bit
disk compression= Not installed

I also let windows manage my virtual memory, althought that was allready on. I rebooted and I closed applications I didn't need and only cost memory...

And still I am not able to install the game!

I guess I just have to find a patch for it or download a newer version of The 7th Guest.
(Or get my old computer back  )


----------



## girlordinary (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey -

I've had the 7th guest packed away for sometime and recently found it while moving. 
I wanted to give it a play, but when I tried to install it (It first told me to put in disc 2) - I get an "abort, retry, fail" on the second page of the installation screen.

I'm on an XP box.. and I've heard that others have been able to play. I've downloaded patches, but they only work if you've got T7G installed.... I haven't made it that far.

If anyone can help - I would GREATLY appreciate it.

I'm on AIM as JennOrdinary.
My email is [email protected]

Thanks!!!

Jenn


----------

